# Resize di una partizione ReiserFS

## maur8

Salve ragazzi,

il mio hda è organizzato così

 *Quote:*   

> hda1    nfts
> 
> hda2    vfat
> 
> hda5    reiserfs    /boot
> ...

 

ho ridimensionato hda2 riducendola di un giga, ho allargato la partizione estesa dove stanno le partizioni linux e spostato hda5.

Il problema sorge quando provo a spostare e ridimensionare hda6 che è montata: ho provato qtparted e parted che mi dicono di non poter effettuare operazioni su filesystem montati; allora ho avviato con il cd gentoo e ho provato a usare parted impostando a mano le dimensioni delle partizioni ma penso che abbia problemi a spostare e ridimensionare partizioni su loro stesse, cioè partizioni che poi verranno riscritte nella stesso spazio sull'hd.

Avete avuto problemi simili? Qualche consiglio?

Grazie..

----------

